# Chkdsk /r taking a while?



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm currently running chkdsk /r on a laptop. It's been around 4 hours and it's been stuck at 45% stage 5 for about two of those hours. The hard drive is 320GB and it's a laptop so I figure it might take a while, but I've never had chkdsk take this long.

Is this amount of time within the normal range?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Stuck, at the same place, for a few hours... Not so normal really.

Is your hard drive light flickering or anything?


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, you know I was looking at that and wondering "Hmm," because it's not flickering. And it's still on 45%.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

It sounds like it should be safe to shut down the computer by holding in the power button and restarting. When restarting, it should go back into chkdsk again. It is up to you if you wish to let it scan again or not.

I have had this before, personally, I've never had it get stuck twice or major issues from restarting, but I have heard of situations when it has been stuck and restarting has caused huge problems (not sure if it is the act of restarting that causes the problem or the chkdsk itself).

Always a good idea to have a backup of your data before running chkdsk (unless you have no choice, like cannot load into your O/S). I realise it is a bit late saying this now.

If you originally ran the chkdsk to fix a problem, it may have already done that (I've had this before), but if you have the time and it wants to run chkdsk again, I'd say let it go through again.


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Was figuring I'd just end up restarting since it's been so long. Fortunately I do have backups.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

once you have restarted do check disk again. No point in using back ups if your hard drive is damaged.

Are there any loud clicking sounds coming from it?


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm running it again. And no, no clicking sounds.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you have a windows disk?

if so after check disk completes or if it gets stuck again once you are in windows put the windows disk in go to run and type sfc/ scannow This will check to see if any important system files are missing and replace them.


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes I do. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, some comments:-

4-5 hours is not too long for chkdsk/r... patience grasshopper... we leave for a min 6 hours, ignore the cpu flash it means nothing here... I have seen 48 + hours. Pulling the plug is supposed to be OK, however experience has shown this to not always be the case. 

SFC/scannow to run, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator"...it will not work otherwise. You should not put your OS DVD into the drive both Vista and Seven have the files for system file checker on the HDD (winsxs folder).


----------



## Neuwerld (Oct 26, 2010)

I restarted after a little over 7 hours. Good advice though, thanks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, some comments:-
> 
> 4-5 hours is not too long for chkdsk/r... patience grasshopper... we leave for a min 6 hours, ignore the cpu flash it means nothing here... I have seen 48 + hours. Pulling the plug is supposed to be OK, however experience has shown this to not always be the case.
> 
> SFC/scannow to run, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator"...it will not work otherwise. You should not put your OS DVD into the drive both Vista and Seven have the files for system file checker on the HDD (winsxs folder).


Thanks for that Jenae I knew that for windows 7 but didn't know that for Vista, thanks for correcting me.


----------

